# Kauai Beach Wedding Photographer



## Kauai_Snapper (Jun 1, 2008)

Aloha,

Please check out my website www.shelleyjuranovichphotography.com . It is my first website so it is rinky dink but I am quite proud of what it has accomplished for me already!! Enjoy.







Mahalo, SJ


----------



## tirediron (Jun 1, 2008)

Some very nice, very clever work there!  Definitely worthy of getting yourself (and I don't mean this in a rude way) a 'real' website!


----------



## D-50 (Jun 1, 2008)

Some of the shots are good some are not that great.  When selling yourself only put up what you feel is the best stuff you've done.  You also do not need to have hundreds of photos on your site.  Ten beatiful photos are much better than 1000 mediocre photos.  Realize you are often judged on your worst photos not your best.  

I too would suggest getting a real website. Domain names are about $10 and you can find hosting plans for  $80 a year.  Many hosts have templates you can use to create your own website if you do not know how to build one yourself. The templates tend to be stock looking but better than free webs anyday.  

Lastly you seem to be catering to weddings.  Considering people spend thousands of dollars on their wedding they typically do not skimp on a photographer so be sure t make your site as professional looking as possible, it does not need to be full of bells and whistles it just needs to be clean, easy to navigate, and representative of your BEST work.  Considering you appear to have done quite a few weddings already I feel a strong website could greatly increase your business.


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 1, 2008)

Simple site but it was a pleasure looking at your pics


----------



## Kauai_Snapper (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank you for your honest opinions. I need to figure out who to do a professional website with. There are soooooo many options. Thanks again!!


----------



## ericande (Jun 2, 2008)

You also may want to consider a different URL for your site.  Clicking a link is easy but remembering that URL to type in later would be a bit of a chore.


----------

